# Nicole Larson



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 24, 2017)

Has anyone seen her paintings on feathers? I just came across it and am amazed by her talent and attention to detail. 

http://www.fieldofdreamstv.com/nicoles-artwork

Here is just one of many.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 24, 2017)

wow, nice


----------



## riverbank (Jan 24, 2017)

Heck yeah


----------



## sea trout (Jan 24, 2017)

Impressive!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 24, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 24, 2017)

Talented !!


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 24, 2017)

beautiful!


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes she does amazing work. Got to see several pieces at an art show down in Charleston SC few years back.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jan 25, 2017)

She is really talented.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 25, 2017)

Anvil Head said:


> Yes she does amazing work. Got to see several pieces at an art show down in Charleston SC few years back.



Love the Southeastern Wildlife Expo...wife and I go every year. Highly recommend everyone should go at least once, if not more.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2017)

That's awesome


----------

